
Predictions for the Coronavirus Stock Market - yonibot
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/02/business/stock-market-predictions-coronavirus-shiller.html
======
realpeter
You should check out [https://flux.market](https://flux.market) We have
markets trading on different aspects relating to the impacts of the corona
virus.

